

Ask HN: What factors determine app store success? - smoyer

A group of Media Effect students, under the oversight of S. Shyam Sundar (http://comm.psu.edu/people/individual/s.-shyam-sundar), is studying what factors determine whether an application is successful in app stores. Please complete the short survey at https://qtrial.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_eE6iDimiYgPLokB and watch for the publication of preliminary results in three to four weeks.<p>Thanks!
======
smoyer
Working links:

Survey - <https://qtrial.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_eE6iDimiYgPLokB>

Dr. Sundar's profile - <http://comm.psu.edu/people/individual/s.-shyam-sundar>

